# Shimano Catana 2500 FB Rolle



## Tauwurmbader (27. Februar 2011)

Hei,

ich wollte mal Fragen wer schon mit der Shimano Catana Rolle Erfahrung gesammelt hat. Die Spule würde ich mit einer roten 10'ner Geflochtene aufziehen lassen. 

Die Rolle wollte ich zum DS und Spinnenfischen nehemen. #::a

Danke #6

Dirk

Müsste eigentlich im Thread reinpassen.|bigeyes


----------



## John Doe12 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Catana 2500 FB Rolle*

Ist das die neue rote?

Ich habe ein paar von den alten Modellen, die benutze ich zum fischen am Forellensee, so 3- 4 mal im Jahr.
Dafür ist sie ausreichend und ich konnte bisher noch keine Probleme feststellen.
Wie sich das bei "öfterem" Gebrauch verhält, weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Martin


----------



## Tauwurmbader (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Catana 2500 FB Rolle*

Ja es ist die rote.
Na mal sehen wie sie Rollt.
#6


----------



## hulkhomer (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Catana 2500 FB Rolle*

Ich nutze die Rolle (das Vorgängermodell in grau, sieht aber sehr ähnlich aus. Die Eckdaten entsprechen sich auch) seit ca. 1 Jahr zum Spinnfischen mit Ködern bis 20gr (ab und an auch mal 30gr) und kann nichts negatives berichten. Sie läuft schön ruhig, die Bremse funktioniert ruckfrei und lässt sich gut einstellen.


----------



## Vodnik (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Catana 2500 FB Rolle*

Ich und meine Freundin nutzen ebenfalls das Vorgängermodell.
Feine Rolle für kleineres Budget - läuft 1A (schon seit ca. 2 Jahren und sie war wirklich viel im Einsatz, beim Spinnfischen in der Saison im Schnitt so alle 3 Tage - Spinner, Wobbler bis 12 cm, kleinere Gummiköder, DS, etc.) und kann einiges ab.
Freundin hatte sie auch schon insgesamt knapp 4 Wochen an der Ostsee zum Mefo-Blinkern im Einsatz, selbst da keine Mucken (ein wenig Pflege vorausgesetzt). 

Kannst Du die "Rote" also bedenkenlos kaufen...


----------



## Tauwurmbader (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Catana 2500 FB Rolle*

#6Super Danke an alle


----------



## Lil Torres (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Catana 2500 FB Rolle*

ich habe auch zwei catana's im einsatz, beide zum reinen spinnfischen. einmal die 2011er version (die "rote") in der größe 4000, und den vorgänger in der größe 2500.

ich bin mit beiden zufrieden, für den preis wirklich gute rollen!!

+ gute, fein einstellbare bremse
+ sauberes wickelbild, auch bei geflochtener
+ nettes design, vor allem bei der 2011er version

- für meinen geschmack ist der lauf einen tick zu weich

ich kann die rolle aber nur weiterempfehlen!!


----------



## Tauwurmbader (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Catana 2500 FB Rolle*

|wavey:Na dann kann ich ja mal langsam los laufen.
Danke


----------



## vermesser (14. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Catana 2500 FB Rolle*

Gibts zu dem guten Stück Langzeiterfahrungen? Ein Kumpel überlegt sich die zu holen. Meinungen?


----------



## Bieroholiker (14. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Catana 2500 FB Rolle*

hab die 4000er. seit nem guten 3/4 jahr und fische gufis mit 30gr+ 4-5" gufis am rhein. schnur is ne 15er powerpro. die wicklung is echt gut. immer schön gleichmäßig und mittig. also kein dönerspieß. ein kollege hat die als 2500 glaub ich. für die gilt das gleiche. scheint sehr robust und bisher hab ich keine nachteile feststellen können. rücklaufsperre und bremse funzen noch genau so wie am ersten tag. hatte damals glaub etwas über 30 kröten bezalt un bereuhe bisher geinen cent. hab noch ne andere rolle von nem anderen hersteller für wesentlich teurer un als 2500er und war beim ersten mal enttäuscht. die is wesentlich schlechter. sowohl die wicklung als auch die mechanik und die verabeitung.
ich würde sie immer weiter empfehlen für den preis!


----------



## vermesser (14. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Catana 2500 FB Rolle*

Klingt ja gar nicht schlecht. Ich kenne Shimano im unteren Preisbereich nicht. Also Du sagst, kann man kaufen? Im dem Preisbereich wird ja eher selten Shimano empfohlen.


----------



## Lil Torres (16. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Catana 2500 FB Rolle*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> ich habe auch zwei catana's im einsatz, beide zum reinen spinnfischen. einmal die 2011er version (die "rote") in der größe 4000, und den vorgänger in der größe 2500.
> 
> ich bin mit beiden zufrieden, für den preis wirklich gute rollen!!
> 
> ...



mit der oben genannten 4000er bin ich mittlerweile leider nicht mehr so zufrieden. die kurbel hat mit der zeit ordentlich spiel bekommen, weshalb ich sie im sommer durch eine 4000er rarenium ersetzt habe.

die 2500er nutze ich nur noch recht selten, und wenn dann nur zum leichten spinnfischen. bei ihr macht die kurbel (noch) keine probleme...


----------



## vermesser (18. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Catana 2500 FB Rolle*

Vielen Dank. Der Kollege hat sich für eine Fin Nor Sportfisher entschieden...das ja doch ne andere Klasse und die wird vermutlich nicht so schnell Spiel bekommen.

Danke Euch trotzdem.


----------

